
Facebook to Open New Data Center in Ireland - jamesblonde
http://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/facebook-to-build-200m-data-centre-in-meath-1.2508628
======
s_dev
Google, Microsoft, Amazon, Intel, Tableau, Netsuite are all investing in 100
Million+ data centres in Ireland this year.

